# Splenius Palatine Nerve Block



## Alisa Dinneen (Mar 30, 2011)

Does anyone know the proper CPT code to report for this procedure done for sinus headache?  It involves putting topical Lidocaine viscous jelly on a cotton swab and placing that into the nose to numb the nerve.

Thank you


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 30, 2011)

http://www.painphysicianjournal.com/2004/april/2004;7;283-286.pdf

The above link describes 

....transnasal sphenopalatine ganglion block consisting of a cotton tipped applicator.....

The appropriate code selection is unlisted procedure code 64999


----------



## Alisa Dinneen (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you for that link and your response.


----------

